# ROM visit



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

So I went to visit the ROM yesterday with a couple of my friends. So I took some pics of the reef tank and the "leaf cutter ants" to share.

There were a lot of people at the reef tank, so I could get a good shot. So sorry for the blurry close ups.

And as you can see in the pics, the ant exhibit was a bust. I asked the guides and they said that the ant should be back in a couple of days after they rebuild their home. (sorry I couldn't get a pic for ya, Tropicana) But at least you can see what the general exhibit looks like. 

O and there was a beautiful piece of sandstone, amongst other stones that there is also a pic of.

Enjoy.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol thanks Hitch.

Looks like the rest of the tour had a better turnout .


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol...ya the rest were pretty cool. 

Def give them a call before you plan your visit.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah thats a good idea. How much did it cost ya if ya don't mind me asking.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

The stuff fee that we paid was $19. 

Adult fee is $22.

So its not bad at all.

WOW I just realised that there is a huge spelling error. When I said stuff, I mean Student.....hahahahaha, my bad


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks hitch i really liked that tank


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

shark said:


> Thanks hitch i really liked that tank


np . and man I NO, imagine how many pleco colonies I can have in a tank that size....man..

And ya, it would make an amazing sized tank for your monster fish. If im not mistaken, its a 3' by 8' tank.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL I can imagine the plecos  You would have to feed them like 100 cumcumbers LOL.....................Or way more


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

actually most of my plecos are carnivours. So its more like 100 lbs of carnivour food....lol


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Hahahahahaah!!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Nice pics... but almost everything in the tank is relatively common except for what appears to be an Acan. I can go to a LFS and pretty much see the same thing for free. Unless you count what I spend for just walking into the store as I can't seem to be able to leave without buying something... LOL

The Toronto Zoo did a reef show and everyone in the hobby was dissappointed with that as well. Still would love to see an true Aquarium come to the city. Been discussed for a while... just can't seem to get the funding together I guess.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I know they talked about an aquarium at the Ex for a while, but I guess that never happened.

The Zoo reef was apparently much more of a disappointment than the reef at the ROM. At least at the ROM they have real coral. 

Dunno who did the zoo install, but BA did the ROM install. They got a few nice pieces from BA Scarborough. And apparently all the lighting is Solaris LEDs (which they screwed themselves now that solaris (PFO) is out of business)...

Anyways, I guess I might just check this out sometime when the ROM is free.


----------

